# worming with zimecterin gold?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Trying to help out a friend, has a dry saanen doe, age 5, skinny as a rail. She's been wormed with ivomec (though proly not a large enough dose) and safguard. Been given probios. Still got even thinner. No diahrrea, pale-ish membranes, and they told me she has been being fed well. Thought I'd try using zimecterin gold, as it says for tapeworms as well. I don't know if she has signs of them, just thought it wouldn't hurt. Do I administer it @ 2 x the dose as directed on the box? That's what I've read elsewhere, but I like to run it by you all first. I don't want to kill her, but she's seriously in BAD looking condition and looks like she'll die if something isn't done. I also bought some calf manna to feed her along with her grain, (16% dairy coarse). Any other ideas or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Test her for Johne's Disease. It is a simple fecal sample. Goats do not always get diahrrea with Johne's Disease. Mine didn't  
I sent my sample to the state lab first and then another state lab to confirm. Let me know if you need help submitting a sample.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Not the best idea as the amount needed to be effective of one makes the other a toxic dose. Safeguard soil works good for tapes but you have to do it every three days for 9 days. Before you do anything else get a fecal. 
If i had to worm blindly it would be quest 2 times horse does followed by safeguard 10de horse dose if i had to do it blind


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Fortified Viamin B shots. 
Rich, leafy green quality alfalfa
Prednisone (dex) as directed by a vet


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Testing for disease is necessary. Sorry.


----------



## drmusho (Jun 12, 2013)

Tapeworms generally do not cause problems in goats, so the zimecterin is really not needed, especially since you have already used an ivermectin product that has not worked. Recent studies have shown resistance to ivermectin (ivomec) and safguard (fenbedazole) in most places. The only dewormer left that is still effective (although there are places where there is resistance to this too) is cydectin (moxidectin). The drench should be used at twice the cattle dose. She needs high quality hay like peanut or alfalfa and time to recover. Parasites are by far the most common cause of a pale skinny goat, but like an above poster said it would be wise to investigate CAE, internal CL, or Johne's Disease if this continues (and has a repeatedly low fecal egg count indicating low worm burden).


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

The only vet around here treats cows, horses, or pets. This goat hasn't been around any other goats, except its pasture mate in years, and was tested negative for all that, as a kid before they got it. I don't think they had any grass, mostly trees/saplings where it was pastured. She's been eating quite a bit of grass since here, loves the orchard grass.
Her berries were strange shaped, like they were round with a little tail on them shortly after deworming her.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Johne's is transmitted most commonly when they are kids. Testing is not accurate until they are 1.5 years old.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I own and am milking the above doe's 9 yr old dam & she certainly appears very healthy, pours the milk, and am often asked if she's pregnant because she's so wide. I don't know where she could've gotten Johnne's, these goats came from a herd that had ALL tested negative, and I saw the paperwork. I'm not putting money into testing, and the owner won't either, but will continue to feed her and see how it goes. Thanks for your help, I'll get back to you with how it goes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This may sound harsh, but we are beginning to figure out that a poor keeper needs to be culled. There is SOMETHING going on (whether genetic or disease), the feed (expense) is pouring through her, and we had to decide where the tipping point was. 

Not an easy decision, I assure you.


----------

